# starting a club from scratch



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone started a club from scratch? How did you do it? I have been looking to get a modular club going in central Massachusetts. Looking for any info. Thanks


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I wasn't there when they started the Shoreline Garden Railroad Club in Maryland and Delaware, but I know that the first thing the organizers did was get a list of Garden Railways magazine subscribers in the area, contact them, get together, and ultimately they have a really outstanding club. Then we got out and did layouts at various events, which almost always produced another new member. 

Good luck, I need to do the same thing here in Southern Utah.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I started the Northern Colorado Garden Railroaders. At the time, I was a member of the Denver Garden Railway Society (still am). From the DGRS membership list, I simply contacted those folks that lived in northern Colorado. From those few contacts, other names of model railroaders in the area were obtained. I made some phone calls, visited the few garden railroads that existed in the area, and we called our first meeting. That was in 1999. NCGR is still alive and well and getting better each year.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I started the River city Rail roaders....it's not rocket science.

You find approx 3-4 guys or more schedule a meeting, brain storm what you want to do, how to get the word out, ...when you have meetings after you decide, one person takes notes, that was me the pres, then you ask for volernteers to help do stuff....Pres, sec, and treasurer when you get to that point...for each meeting the pres plans a out line to follow....that's it.

The pres has the meeting at his house untill new members start and offer to host meetings...the only requirement for a meeting is having water available...we chose to host meetings every 3rd sat, and serve luch, but lunch was optional....

If you vote to put together a layout you schedule that ...good luck with that one it always seemed that the same people had the meetings, offered to help...etc..again not rocket science.

The most important thing is having a core of interested guys to make things happen......keeping members fired up was easy for me, but at times the pres has to be the one making things happen and keepping people interested.....

Now I am not into groups of people but the club is still going strong, and gaining momentum, and members......which is a good thing.....


Bubba


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I started the Nebraska Garden Railway club, about 25 years ago. I ran it for 8 years, I called people got everything going, everyone came over and eat the food drank the beer and pop.
As soon as someone else took it over that was the end ! 
Then about 12 years later Bubba started the River City Railroaders.

Don


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Fellas thanks for your replies. I belong to a club out of state and I am trying to avoid pulling any of there members in. I see most of you knew a few people in your area. Do you have any suggestions if there are not many in your area? I have thought about posting a news paper article or ad. My intention was to have a small contingent to get some modules together to take to several small shows and promote the hobby. Thanks


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but when you are only 1/2hr to 45min. from Boston I can not call that central Ma.. but anyway you might want to talk to the owner of LSC he is only about 20 min. from you 
Dick


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

The success of any non sanctioned club is in real good news letter/ communication. People like to be kept in the loop. We have now moved all our news letters via email, we have monthly meetings at volunteered club member houses 
from the farthest east member to farthest west member is about 200 miles. Springfield Mo is our basic HQ. We set up our inside module 2 times per year our outside 2 times per year. We do clinics at some of the meetings and 
we always do a Christmas Dinner, FELLOWSHIP is important, we always hold the business meeting fairly short, get on with the clinic and then fellowship and run trains if available. We have around 35 members which equals to around 
60 people. We have a great newsletter telling what the next meeting is about, time and where it is held. Send out 6-10 days before the meeting. A real brief Reminder the day before the meeting. We actually have about a 30-40 
percent of members that eally jump in to do things, which is above the normal 90-10. 
clubs web site has the news letters if you choose to look at them, www.ogrs.org 
Dennis


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick Thanks for the hint I'll give him a email. Lunenburg is a community of North Central Mass, I was generalizing the area of interest.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Three of us have been trying to get a small-scale live steam group together in Western MA/Northern CT. We've run on one gentleman's portable layout in a couple of public events, which seems to generate quite a bit of interest -- but whether that translates into members (and, more important, members who will actively take part) has yet to be seen. 

As has already been noted, getting the word out is a great idea. This forum is obviously a good place to start, but if you could get the local paper to do an article with pictures, that might jump-start something. 

Feel free to send me a PM if you'd like to get in touch with our little group.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

The first step for me was to find a couple of people interested in model railroading. I was lucky to find them in my own neighborhood. I put up flyers in hobby shops (remember them)? When we had about half a dozen, we had a meeting to decide what to do next. 

Then we set up a regular schedule of meetings. like today's GRR's we met monthly in a member's home to work on his layout, watch a video, or just share a pizza. 

For GRR types, a modular group should be a first steip, as it can get your exposure, publicity, and some more members. 

One thing I've concluded is that if you want younger members you have to go to where they go. Maybe home and garden shows is not the best, as they seem to be populated mostly by old folks like us. 

Regularly scheduled events, good publicity, an energizing and informative web site, an a monthly newsletter complete the package.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

" I belong to a club out of state and I am trying to avoid pulling any of there members in." 

Why? Maybe there are other members of that club who would be interested in a local solution. You said you wanted to start with modules; if you can figure out something that doesn't overlap too much with what the other group is doing, people might join both clubs.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The two biggest problems that usually arise in clubs are dues and leadership. One club I belong to always has "discussions" about money, where it's at how it's spent etc etc etc. Then you get the people who have sore feelings because they thought they would be a better leader than the other guy so they don't show up or stir the "proverbial pot" at every meeting. 

The other club I belong to has no dues or leadership. It's more like hanging out with friends and running trains. Maybe it's because with no dues no one feels they have anything invested in the club so they are easier going? I dunno, but I like this club way better. 

Terry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I forgot to add that in the beginning, me as prez sent out the meeting news letter, and maintaining the roster...when there were more members we added dues. $10 a year...CHEAP, everyone could do that...the $10 a year was for a FAMILY membership.

As far as spending the money there was NEVER an issue everyone was in agreement on spendatures, and was voted upon at the meetings...UNLESS like me a member paid out of their own pocket for extra things, then I decided.....sometimes time made voting on certain things almost impossible, that's why I usually paid for it......AND a few donated not only time but things the club needed and the layout needed..in the form of EXTRA money, and items ABOVE and BEYOUND the $10 yearly dues........everything was always easy............

They were a great bunch of guys, and gals!

Bubba


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Starting a club is one thing. A modular club is a different beast. You are looking for people who really love the hobby and want to commit time and money building a modular display. In a standard club there are only a few that keep it active. Modular...you will need everyone.


----------



## formulabruce (Jul 23, 2013)

Modular for G scale, I had this idea as well, for those without an outside layout, and for those who want to model Diorama for photography. Its a great idea. I thing a photo op every couple months with people bringing in a structure or a loco, and or cars would be very appealing, especially in the winter. Black and white photos can make a scene look very realistic.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We don't have modules, just track and buildings. We do about six shows per year. Each layout is different, as it is designed on the fly as we put it together. We're usually limited to a 36 x 36 foot area. Usually a couple outer loops and some small inner loops. We typically run 6-8 trains at a time. The members bring their own trains to run. The rest of the months we meet at member's homes as indicated by most clubs above. You'll always have those who can do it better or don't like what you are doing at all. You've got to just keep rolling, no one is twisting their arm to be a member. Having something to set up as a public display is key to getting new people into the hobby. Check with local botanical gardens and such to see if you can set up at their Spring or Fall festivals. Check with a local children's hospital and see if you can set up a layout for the patients to come down and see. There are lots of people who got interested in GRR and bought a bunch of rolling stock, but never got to actually building a railroad for whatever reason. Giving these folks a place to run their trains will get them re-invigorated in the hobby. It's always a rough start getting something like a club going, but hang in there. Things will eventually smooth out and you'll all have a great time.


----------

